# Valhalla reverbs as send or separate?



## ein fisch (Jul 23, 2018)

i am wondering how you treat reverbs like valhalla (creative algorithmic one's). do you also use them as sends or put them on individual tracks with individual settings? what i do right now, is using them separately because i can be creative with them, and in the end i put a convolution reverb over everything to get it in the same space.. not sure if thats the best method

fisch


----------



## Breaker (Jul 23, 2018)

Short answer - it depends. 

And Valhalla has actually four different reverbs for fairly different uses.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah it depends.

I'll put the reverb on a send if I want to control the sound more, like adding EQ, compression, saturation, to get it sounding how I want.

One thing I like about putting the reverb on the individual track is that the volume stays the same no matter how wet it is, unlike a send which is adding volume on top of the original dry track. This can trick you into thinking it sounds better when maybe it doesn't.


----------



## ein fisch (Jul 23, 2018)

Breaker said:


> Short answer - it depends.
> 
> And Valhalla has actually four different reverbs for fairly different uses.



thanks for the reply. im aware valhalla does have more than one plugin, but only algorithmic one's. to achieve "realness" id go with a convolution reverb in a send, because i will probably use the same hall in the whole song. to create pad sounds and ambient stuff id use valhalla plugins



Jediwario1 said:


> Yeah it depends.
> 
> I'll put the reverb on a send if I want to control the sound more, like adding EQ, compression, saturation, to get it sounding how I want.
> 
> One thing I like about putting the reverb on the individual track is that the volume stays the same no matter how wet it is, unlike a send which is adding volume on top of the original dry track. This can trick you into thinking it sounds better when maybe it doesn't.



exactly. the volume problem also bothers me sometimes, but that alone doesnt keep me away from using sends (it can be useful alot of times). what keeps me away from using sends, is the fact that i have less control

i see, my question was kinda broad. i guess i just try everything out then to find out what works for me


----------



## Breaker (Jul 24, 2018)

ein fisch said:


> thanks for the reply. im aware valhalla does have more than one plugin, but only algorithmic one's. to achieve "realness" id go with a convolution reverb in a send, because i will probably use the same hall in the whole song. to create pad sounds and ambient stuff id use valhalla plugins



I would say Room and VintageVerb are more suited to creating space as sends, while Simmer is more of an effect, especially on pianos.
Algorithmic reverbs can be used just as well as convolutions to place things in a same space.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 24, 2018)

I use them rarely on track insert.
Either as aux or bus insert... or even bus master insert (to glue tracks).

That said, I do with what I've got... Can't afford Lexicon, Altiverb... not to speak about Bricasti.


----------



## dog1978 (Jul 24, 2018)

Most of the time as send. Saves CPU.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 26, 2018)

I found myself initially using Valhalla Room/Vintage reverbs as inserts. Partly because it was easier to mix on the fly while creating the song, I could just copy-paste then tweak the new insert on the next track. In reality though, I found myself not really changing many settings after I converged on a sound for the song, only adjusting the decay.

Because of that, I'm thinking it could be better to have 4-5 of them with the same preset on sends, each with slightly different decay. I think Junkie XL also had a similar strategy in his youtube video about his Cubase template. And like dog1978 says, that will save CPU too once you have a dozen tracks going through reverb.

I also agree that Shimmer works better as an insert - settings for one track may not translate as well to another track for the shimmer effect.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 26, 2018)

Both, Valhalla and Breeze 2, are very moderate on CPU. So now I often save and recall channel strips with included reverb per track. Just because it saves time when working without a template (what I often do for not mainly orchestral projects). Especially for ensemble libraries. And it's fast to edit the reverb on single sounds without touching the whole picture.


----------



## Serg Halen (Aug 3, 2018)

Send if its for main space of track. And insert if i need unique space for instrument (like solo violin, vocal or flute).


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 4, 2018)

Using sends generally means greater control over the reverb. 99.9% of the time I will add an eq before the verb and highpass and lowpass. This helps get the verb out of the way while still adfing space. Of course make sure your send is 100% wet and adjust the send volume to taste.


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 4, 2018)

Serg Halen said:


> Send if its for main space of track. And insert if i need unique space for instrument (like solo violin, vocal or flute).


I agree. I usually look at reverb on an insert as more of a shaping tool like adsr and then my verb bus as the room sound


----------

